# This is NOT a Green Bay Packers pen.



## CalumetWoodworks (Aug 31, 2016)

It just happens to look strangely similar to the colors of a certain NFL team located about 2 blocks from my office. Blank is from Exotic Blanks, I put it on a Baron roller ball. I intend to make more for a craft fair that I am in before the football season kicks off.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2016)

I like to tell folks that it is not a specific team/city/group/school/whatever but what they choose to do with it once they buy it is their own business 

Seriously though, nice looking blank and good job with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice, Keith! I need to pick up a few of those blanks sometime - I have a LOT of friends and some family members that are Packers fans.

If you want another Packers themed option, I've been making items from the 1960's wood bleachers from Lambeau field. This wood was there for the Ice Bowl! It's been a big hit and it didn't take me long to sell enough items to use up the first piece of the wood I purchased and I've since gone back for a few more pieces of this wood. Here's just a couple of the pens I've made from this wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Aug 31, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Nice, Keith! I need to pick up a few of those blanks sometime - I have a LOT of friends and some family members that are Packers fans.
> 
> If you want another Packers themed option, I've been making items from the 1960's wood bleachers from Lambeau field. This wood was there for the Ice Bowl! It's been a big hit and it didn't take me long to sell enough items to use up the first piece of the wood I purchased and I've since gone back for a few more pieces of this wood. Here's just a couple of the pens I've made from this wood.




Thanks for the offer @Sprung . I have a small blank that is supposedly from the bleachers when it was City Stadium. Unfortunately the COA looks a bit home made so I can't verify the authenticity and have not made a pen from it. How do you verify authenticity on something like that? Feel free to PM me if you want. I may be interested in some though.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 31, 2016)

Very nice. That stuff really polished up nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 31, 2016)

Without having to battle well paid lawyers that are eager to vigorously attack the slightest perceived infraction - your way is the safe way.

Can't do anything NFL without paying exorbitant fees.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Thanks for the offer @Sprung . I have a small blank that is supposedly from the bleachers when it was City Stadium. Unfortunately the COA looks a bit home made so I can't verify the authenticity and have not made a pen from it. How do you verify authenticity on something like that? Feel free to PM me if you want. I may be interested in some though.



At some point you have to take people at their word that what they've got is the real deal - and the hard part is knowing whether or not they're telling the truth. This wood that I've got would've been in there too during the City Stadium days - though was taken out sometime after the name change to Lambeau Field in favor of aluminum bleachers.

I bought my wood from here. The information presented on their site does speak of how they verified it as the real deal. My first piece did have a number on it, which was cool. I received a sheet with the history of the wood with my first order from them. I've retyped that into my own document and made it into a simple card that I print on my B&W laser printer at home and cut out with a paper cutter.

Also, I agree with @kweinert - doing anything NFL is crazy expensive and you handled it the right way. If you go to the site I linked, you'll notice that they take care to not cross that line either.

This wood does make for a nice pen with history. I usually do a light, satin finish that allows the person to still feel the grain of the wood a little. If you don't want to buy a whole board, but only would want a few blanks, I have some that are currently being stabilized and would be able to sell a few when I get them back. Here's my favorite pen I've made with this wood. I think the Antique Brass plating on the George pairs well with it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2016)

Also, if you do purchase a board, don't expect that every bit of it will be usable. There will be plenty of cracks and checks that you'd have to cut around. Though I've used some such pieces for pens, filling in the cracks or the nail/bolt holes - and have found that some like that as it helps to show off the history of the wood better.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info @Sprung 

I even went so far as to send an email to the team's new historian but never got a reply. Ah well. I agree with everything you said. I may just make a pen for myself with the one piece I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 1, 2016)

Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Also, if you do purchase a board, don't expect that every bit of it will be usable. There will be plenty of cracks and checks that you'd have to cut around. Though I've used some such pieces for pens, filling in the cracks or the nail/bolt holes - and have found that some like that as it helps to show off the history of the wood better.


You talked me in to it. Just bought 2 feet of board from the website. Probably will steal your card idea from you as well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 2, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> You talked me in to it. Just bought 2 feet of board from the website. Probably will steal your card idea from you as well!!



Barry, if you PM me your e-mail address I can send my file with what I print for the card - it's just a simple box with the text of the history of the wood. It's in .DOCX format, but if you don't have Microsoft Word, I could easily convert it to .PDF before I send it. I have two to a sheet, print them out on white cardstock, then cut them out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

